# Canker



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a bird with canker. Its pretty progressed. Whats the name of the medication to treat it and can it be found anywhere over the counter or does it need a vet? 
It has been in my loft for months now and none of my other birds seem to have it but do I need to treat them all? 
I have this one separated. He is still trying to eat but its filled his throat too much to get most larger seeds down. Do I need to tube feed him till this is cured or does the treatment work fairly quickly?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Canker--you need to remove as much as you can---then a drop of Iodine on the place.
also use Ridsol or Emtryl


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Just scrape it out?  
And where do I find the medication? All the feed stores around don't know what im talking about.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Ive found it online but I don't know if I want to wait that long for it to get here


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You need metronidazole (flagyl). I use FishZole, which could probably be found at a petstore, since it's for fish.

I would treat them all if they've been exposed to it, just to be on the safe side. Canker can hide internally where you can't see. Of course those birds will usually show other signs of sickness, but you never know. Because this one has it in its mouth/throat, it makes it very easy to spread through contaminated feed and water. So I'd give the drinkers a good sanitizing as well.

I would continue to let him eat on his own while the medicine is working its magic, but if you feel like he isn't getting enough food, then additional tube feeding may be best.

In the meantime, I'd put two tablespoons of apple cider vinegar per gallon and give him that to drink until you can get some medicine.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Drug stores should have it or something equal to it


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> Just scrape it out?
> And where do I find the medication? All the feed stores around don't know what im talking about.


Don't scrape it out - they can bleed to death.
Treat with metronidazole (flagyl) from a vet OR pet store that carries fish meds - I think it's called "fishzole". Just go to the aquarium section, check out the meds. Your looking for "metronidazole" ingredient. 
Dosage is 20-50 mg per kilo (bird weight) twice a day OR 40-100mg per kilo once a day. Usually after 2 days of treatment the lesion will release enough so it can be popped out. But don't force it.
You need to get it asap or he will choke to death


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Flagyl----I get a prescription for Metronidazole from my doctor--let the insurance pay it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Flagyl----I get a prescription for Metronidazole from my doctor--let the insurance pay it.


Good idea if they can get away with it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't remember what he puts down as my problem... take as dircected


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The fish stores dont seem to carry fish zole but they do have other Metronidazole medications. Theres other additives in it. Will that matter greatly? Does it have to be the pure stuff?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> The fish stores dont seem to carry fish zole but they do have other Metronidazole medications. Theres other additives in it. Will that matter greatly? Does it have to be the pure stuff?


What are the other additives?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

it has Synthetic palmers in one and 75 mg of praziquantel in another brand. I found a pure metrinizadole but its far.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I got the pure stuff. Should I just leave it in the drinking water or administer it directly to the bird with a dropper?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Canker-cln-Metronidazole/Categories.bok

I get MEDITRICH. It's coated so they don't throw up and it's easy to cut up.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

This was all I could find


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GimpieLover, the product you picked up is pure Metronidazole. It has it's own little scoop inside that will measure out 100mg for each small scoop. To start, you would want to get 1/2 a scoop into your bird (50mg), mix in a small amount of water and administer. You want to do this once a day for the next 5 days and then reassess.

I hope this helps a bit and good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he isn't eating enough, you will probably have to feed him. You can give him the baby bird formula.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm mostly worried his air way is getting blocked off. I hope this medicine works quickly. I feel horrible I didn't catch it earlier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Metronidazole usually works well. I had a squab whose throat was almost blocked off with canker, and it worked. I had to feed her formula which had to be thinned down, to be able to get it through. It took a while, but it did work. I'm hopeful that it will work for your bird as well. The rest of your birds need to be treated as well.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I just pulled another bird from my loft. Found him in the corner and he didn't move when I went to pick him up. He had fluid dripping from his mouth and his poop is solid water. Does this sound like internal canker? or am I dealing with something completely different here? =(


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You better do "something" for your birds---RIGHT or WRONG
Or you won't have any Birds to worry about.
Get off this site and start treating them.--We can only Guess just reading about your problem.
It could be other problems. also. For Canker --I posted in an earlier post what to do.
Die from Canker or bleed to death--both ways they are dead.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Geese! I have been treating them! I drove 2 hours for the medication yesterday.The one for sure has canker is already better and there all getting treated. The one I pulled today is not. Is this site not to help with questions? I came here to avoid a huge vet bill for something you guys all know how to treat well and have sofar been a great help. If it comes to that I will tomorrow,but its not my first choice especially at 8:30 pm when there are no vets open that will look at a pigeon.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Gimp---You are doing the best you can--Thats all any of us can do.
We are not VET's either.
The best thing that will come out of this problem is you will learn----What not to do next time this problem comes up.
I wish I could remember the number of Birds I have had to bury in the last 31 years I raced.
Hang Tight Buddy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google-
Dr David Marx

he is a pigeon vet


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have all rescued birds. I didn't chose this hobby. I just do what I can, for the things I can, that come my way that no one else wants. I have another racing bird someone brought me yesterday. skinny and a broken leg. The owners were tracked down and they told them to kill the bird. Im not a vet and I know im not the best at knowing whats best for these birds right off the bat, but I do what I can. If anyone cares to take over, be my guest.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes he is...and he is in Oklahoma.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GimpieLover, what other meds do you have on hand?

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi GimpieLover, 


Please see if you can find a Local Avian Rehabber or experienced Avian Vet to help you with some of these things which may or will need to be done.

Generally, to outline things, what one needs to do is to segregate each afflicted or suspect individual into a seperate Cage, on White Toweling or white Paaper Towels, so one can indeed clearly monitor the Poops/Urates...and have a 'Chart' for each Bird.


The Medicines usually to be used, are -

- Metronidazole, or, Carnidizole, for the Trichomoniasis proper.

- Medistatin, for secondary Candida, for those Crops which are passing foods too slowly, or which have ceased passing, or as pre-emptive.

- Enroflaxyn, for treating accompanying Bacterial infections.

- DSMO, for mixing small batches of Metronidazole and Carnidizole and Enroflaxyn Solutions which will be applied topically to conspicuous Lesion sites and or to inflamiroty debris which is visible.

- ACV Water, for use in mixing formula, or mixing Meds, once past the rehydration phase.

- Moxidectin, if Worms are suspected.


Please carefully review this Thread, and, the Posts I had made in this Thread which concern pr are applicible to your situation.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-please-another-sick-bird-45359.html



Decide who has an okay passing Crop for solids, a non passing Crop for solids but able to pass liquids, or slow passing Crop, and or who conspicuously has Liquids not passing their Crop.

Anyone making 'paint like' Urates, or, yellowy Urates, or 'Bile' dotting or other, should be segregated and receive treatment for Canker...and or maybe Wormed as well.


Anyone with non passing Crops, if the Crop is full of Liquid, the Liquid will need to be delicately suctioned out, mild saline or ACV-Water tubed in, Crop massaged gently at the base, and then the light liquid suctioned out, and, then, "Medistatin" and "Metronidazole" in suspension, put into the Crop, via a section of thin soft Catheter affixed to a Syringe ( details for this in the link-thread).


Anyone who's Crops appear to have been passing solids and liquids, but who have inflamitory debris clogging their Esopagus, will require suspensions of Mecication, and, Tube Feeding of formula, administered via the thin soft Catheter section, and Syringe.


Initially, these Meds can be mixed with rehydration solution for any Crop Stasis, dehydrated, or otherwise making merely 'dots' of Urate Pigeons, who for having had the old non-passing Liquids carefully suctioned out, will then need rehydration WITH the Meds in suspension, since little to nothing would have been passing, hence, their over-drinking...and, prepare or obtain appropriate rehydration solutions ( 'Padelite' can be had at any Grocery Store ).

'Bile' is a suggestion of no food having been digested and passed, which is typical of either a non passing Crop, or, of a Crop happy to pass food, but a clogged Throat where no food has been able to get into the Crop, to pass...or obstruction somewhere anyway, in their digestive tract, from inflamitory debris, seed 'Dams' of Seeds glued into inflammitory debris, Worms, or combinations of these.

You have to figure out who is who with that by careful observation of each individual Bird in each their own Cage or Box or whatever you can come up with.



Suctioning or Tube-administration of Medicated Solutions, needs to be done with the Pigeon correctly 'spigoted' as you sit ( as described in my Posts in the Thread I gavee the link to ) with their Beak open and Neck straight and vertical...never push the Catheter in, rather, merely twirl it, and allow the weight of the 10 mL Syrings to supply all the downward force it shall have, and, even at that be very sensitive and gentle, or you can punch through the side of the Esophagus if getting behind a Lesion which has been eroding the Tissue there.

For adminstering Meds in suspension or formula, Catheter end is simple, with one hole, and is cut at an angle on the end and the cut slightly softened over a flame, for administering Liquid Suspensions of Medicines.

Catheter must have two holes in it for suctioning - one a 1/4 to 3/8ths of an inch up from the very end, and, of course, one hole being the very end itself, and this 'end' is the same as for the other procedure, and should be where the Catheter is cut at an angle, and, softened a little over a flame, same as for feeding or administering Meds. Suctioning must be done very sensitively, foe sensing any resistence...and if any resistence is felt, reverse the process, pushing a little liquid back in, and re-establish the position of the end by turning it half a turn or so, and resume.

Each Bird according to their needs.


The Catheter is lubed with KY or Olive Oil, for either procedure, and is to be gently, sensitively twirled so it's angle-cut end can pass through or around any obstructive inflamitory debris.


Those whom you decide are able to pass light diffuse solids such as thin KT formula mix, can be tube fed thin Formula, such as KT.

Those who you decide might not be able to pass suspended fine solids such as formula, once passing Liquids, will require a true Liquid Diet, such as one can make using 'Nutrical' or it's equivelent ( kitten puppy isle of any Pet Store ) .

Your Pigeons may also have Worms, even as Robins did, which could be complicating the Canker conditions.


Concentrated sub acid Fruit Juices, such as Black Cherry Juice, may be added to the Nutrical also, and, these thinned somewhat with Water, of course.


That's the drill...

Darned Holiday week end, too...


So, really, all of this, in every detail, is very much a matter of having lots of prior experience, in order to make the determinations for each Bird, as for what to do, and the details of what to do based on observations of the individual Bird in question.


Robin's Thread, while having Worms as a possibly primary matter, had enough of the usual Canker complication things, to be of value for you to review.

Obturated Esophaguses, must be dealt with very sensitively for the 'tube' to be used safely.

Lumps in the Neck must be likewise respected, even though one can not see the obstruction literally, as one can when it is in the Throat...hence a Vertical "straight" Neck in how the Bird is held, when using the thin soft flexible Catheter based 'Tube' for any procedure of getting liquids into or out of the Crop.

Any Pigeon not pooping real 'poop' must have their Seeds withdrawn, and be tube fed, once you are assured their Systems will pass it.

Any Pigeon who has Liquids in their Crop which are not passing normally, must have both Seeds and Water withdrawn, and must be tube fed Meds in suspension, then, once passing Liquids, may have either Liquid Diet and or thin formula depending on judgement.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> I have all rescued birds. I didn't chose this hobby. I just do what I can, for the things I can, that come my way that no one else wants. I have another racing bird someone brought me yesterday. skinny and a broken leg. The owners were tracked down and they told them to kill the bird. Im not a vet and I know im not the best at knowing whats best for these birds right off the bat, but I do what I can. If anyone cares to take over, be my guest.


We ALL started somewhere, and the birds came to YOU for a reason. Your a good person to take on the task of caring for them 
If we don't have an avian vet available (like in MY case), we do the best we can with the advise we receive. 
I would treat all the birds with metronidazole for a start - 50 mg each.
Where these are rescue birds - have they been wormed? (dewormed) 
How's the original one doing?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

GimpieLover,
I realize I'm coming in late on this and reading over the previous posts I didn't see where anyone suggested putting this bird on heat (either on a towel lined heating pad set on low or under a low wattage lamp). If I missed it, my apologies.

An ill or injured bird (excluding a suspected head injury) needs supplemental heat to regain and help maintain their body temperature. *A 'COLD' BIRD SHOULD NEVER BE GIVEN FLUID OR FOOD, PERIOD!! *
Here's the link to the [url=http://www.pigeonangels.com/pigeon-rescue-suspect-injury-f6/basic-life-saving-steps-t5.htm]*Basic Life Saving Steps*[/URL]

With regard to seeking out a vet. 
If it's an option at all, you don't need to look for an avian vet specifically. 
A 'general' vet with knowledge of, and feeling comfortable with, treating pigeons would be my suggestion.

My best to you and your little patients.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, these conditions, their complications, and the particular methods and procedures to deal with them, are typically unknown to even the most prestigious Avian Vets, let alone, anyone else, and, they will reliably flub it if appealed to for guidence or treatment...they not know the syndrome, they misdiagnose and omit crucial accompanying issues, etc.

Famous PIgeon Vets merely advise euthenasia, and, have no history of every having worked out any successful treatment methods to be able to deal with it once obturations/infections/complications have advanced to these stages.

But, if it is discussed informedly with a Vet, in a way which does not cause them to loose face, the Vet can form a suitable mental picture, and, to some degree, come up to speed.

Hence my long missive/over-view.

Injections of Reglan, and, Cipro/Batryl can be very helpful for aiding initial phases of those Pigeons who are not passing anything, or who are barely passing liquids...when blockage is lower Crop or below.


Usually blockage will either be heaviest in the Esophagus, or, heaviest somewhere below that.

Hence, Throat obturated ones usually pass formula and liquids well or well-enough, so long as one safely administers these into their Mid Crop without damaging the Esophagus with it's potentially frail Tissues which are being eroded by Lesions and constricted with inflamitory debris one has to sensitively go past or around.


There are no injectible Anti-Protozoan Medicines, though IV versions are available, if difficult to manage with so small a patient.

Foys or Jedds or Global or Siegals etc can be used to order Medicines Next Day Air, if one does not have the right meds on hand.

There is a lot going on with these conditions...it's a big Balancing Act requiring attention to detail and judgement, and adjustments over many days of constant re-evaluations.


As AZ mentions, supplimental warmth is a good thing to provide...even in warmer climes where Nights can be cooler.

Drug Stores here have Electric Heating Pads as low as $8.00, and these least expensive ones work fine when used correctly.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

All my birds are doing wonderful! vet confirmed canker. 
Got them on baytril and the metronizazole. The original one with canker of the throat is on small parakeet seed so he can eat normally on his own. The one I brought in last night is doing amazingly well this morning. he is eating and wing slapping me just like his old self. The one I brought in last night I had on a heating pad but not the original one. They are stationed up in my warm bedroom in there comfey little rabbit cages for the next few weeks. The loft is all getting treated and is being carefully monitored. I really appreciate all of the help you guys give me....most of you...*cough* no hard feelings there at all. 
I am a young working student trying my best to do what I can for all of these hurt pigeons that seem to find there way to me somehow. 
From starting off with my first pigeon about 5 years ago...(who actually was the lil guy I brought in last night) to this injured unwanted racing piji that was dropped off yesterday. I do try my very best. It gets very pricey going to the vet all the time, which I hate to admit it hinders my options to just drop everything and rush them in like I absoultely wish I could do. But a $300 vet visit really puts a harsh dent in my pock....credit card =/

So I apologize if I ruffled a few feathers trying to ask as much as I can here before that is the option decided. 
I know I should not take on an animal that I cannot provide the medical care that it needs, but I do try my best. I do not purchase birds, nor let them breed...I just give them a nice large home and the best I can do at that time for birds that had death as there other option.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I got a voice mail from somebody from this site and I apologize It was a very quiet recording and I couldn't catch most of it. The number came up restricted on my phone. All I caught was you wanted to talk to me about the bird. So Please PM me or call me back! I don't want you to think I am ignoring your call.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi GimpieLover, 



Well, very glad to hear things are gong well..!!


I tend to assume 'worst case' scenarios usually.


ACV-Water ( 3 Tablespoons to the Gallon and no less ) would be good for their drinking Water for the next week.

Keep up the good Work!



Keep checking for reduction in the Throat debris one(s)...as it may take quite a few days to receed and disappear.


How many afflicted Pigeons do you have, who were showing advanced symptoms?



Phil
Lv


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

been doing the ACV water.
Only 2 were showing signs but im treating all of them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okeydoke...

Keep an eye peeled for any hints of Candida, or Bacterial complications.

If they are both eating and pooping real poop, then of course those are very good things to have going.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The first one with the lesions in her throat. She is eating and pooping just fine. The one I pulled in last night just started eating again this afternoon so his poops are just still liquid. He is much more active and alert today though. If hes not passing more normally by tomorrow i might go back to the vet.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

He was the first one I realized was not eating. I have a large indoor loft and an attached outdoor area. they all come outside to greet me where I feed them. He was eating right along with the rest of them the day before. He never came out to greet me yesterday and didn't eat all last night. hes eating now. but im worried 1 day of not eating shouldn't make liquid poop that fast. Is there digestion that quick? The vet just said to monitor him and see how he does with the medication and bring him back if he does not improve. But if there a blockage I fear a few days might be too late....Just looked again. There is a very tiny bit of solid along with the liquid in his last dropping. Are things just finally working thought now possibly?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> He was the first one I realized was not eating. I have a large indoor loft and an attached outdoor area. they all come outside to greet me where I feed them. He was eating right along with the rest of them the day before. He never came out to greet me yesterday and didn't eat all last night. hes eating now. but im worried 1 day of not eating shouldn't make liquid poop that fast. Is there digestion that quick? The vet just said to monitor him and see how he does with the medication and bring him back if he does not improve. But if there a blockage I fear a few days might be too late....Just looked again. *There is a very tiny bit of solid along with the liquid in his last dropping. Are things just finally working thought now possibly?*


*
*


Yes, I think so. Check his poop tomorrow. If he is eating, then I'll bet they are a bit better tomorrow. The meds will take a little while to work, but you have him on the med now and that's all you can do. That and pray that they improve. I'm sending healing wishes from this end. Good luck.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe best for that one to have no Seeds, and, only thin formula for a few days.

Do you know how to tell fecal matter from 'Bile'?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GimpieLover, quite glad to hear the news things seem to be getting better, than worse. As for asking questions, how are you going to learn and make better, more informed decisions, if things you are unsure of are not asked about.

Good luck with them all,

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad to see you got the meds you needed and things are hopefully looking up 
I always keep a small bag of "no-mess" (shell-less wild seed) around for any birds that might get sick. Their small and I think easier to digest.
You didn't "ruffle any feathers" LOL - We've all been there and you need to ask questions to learn


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pigeon with canker*

You need to get the drug called Flagel (do not know if this is right spelling but think so). 

You can get it from a vet, they may charge you, they may not, if they do, I think it is about £17. You put into the beak, two or three times per day, check with the vet, he will show you how. You may need a fungal cream as well. Crop canker is supposed to be catching to other birds. 

It will take about a week or less to cure, depending on how bad the canker is. Some vets will recommend y ou to get a cotton wool bud and try to remove some of the canker from it's beak, but check with the vet. I have had several feral pijjies with canker and have been successful in treating them.

Best of luck MEL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

melwells said:


> You need to get the drug called Flagel (do not know if this is right spelling but think so).
> 
> You can get it from a vet, they may charge you, they may not, if they do, I think it is about £17. You put into the beak, two or three times per day, check with the vet, he will show you how. You may need a fungal cream as well. Crop canker is supposed to be catching to other birds.
> 
> ...


Metronidazole is Flagyl, and she was able to get some and start every on it.
Hopefully things are looking up


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh good. Please drop me a post to let me know how the bird is doing. Best wishes, MEL


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The birds are progressing everyday. Quite quickly. Im a bit surprised how well. The one with throat canker, still has a ton of junk in this throat but its turned a brownish color. I hope that is a sign that it is drying up and going away. 
They are still cooped up in my room and getting medication daily and ACV water. The outside guys are still getting treated as well. I stocked up on this medication so if anyone in my area ever needs some let me know. 

...My newest racer that im caring for (who has the injured leg) had mites. hes getting sprayed along with all of my others just in case and wormed. He is doing very well also. He is bearing a bit of weight on his leg today. im proud 

Ive sure got quite the pile up of pigeons in my room lol Its quite a silly sight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing well.


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

THankss for letting me know! I do not spray, I use something called Ivermec. You put two drops on back of pijjie's neck, then do it a week later again. Get from vet. I know these things cost money, (about £18) butyou do not need to do very often and the stuff will keep in the fridge XXXXxx


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad to hear their doing better


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Do all lesions in the throat need to be gone before I can put him back in the loft? There all getting treated for it and have already been exposed. hes going stir crazy, i feel bad.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

treatment is supposed to last 5-7 days. My bird has not gotten any better in 2 weeks. Does it take longer than this for the throat to clear normally?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not usually .. you might want to try another canker med. Some canker is extremely resistant to a particular med .. ie .. if Spartrix doesn't get it then try Metronidazole or Trich O Cure or Ronidazole.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

GimpieLover said:


> treatment is supposed to last 5-7 days. My bird has not gotten any better in 2 weeks. Does it take longer than this for the throat to clear normally?



What medicine were you using? and what were the doses?

What were the details of the diagnosis?

What are the symptoms now?


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

You will have to get the vet to show you how to remove excess gunk from mouth and throat if there is any. The metroniasdol (wrong spelling but you know what I mean) is a good medicine but maybe the medicine is not being ingested if there is a blockage . I have used cotton buds to remove gunk in the past, but you hav e to be extremely careful, and when trying to get the medicine down the throat be very careful not to get it into the other opening in the throat, which goes down to the lungs. Best wishes Melwells


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

The answer is, I do not really know. I can understand that yes, they are all being treated and they have already been exposed. I also understand that he is very upset being out of the loft! But I am the sort of person who, like you, does not want to take any risks, so I would wait another week and I would consult the vet. I wonder if you have a proper avain vet? They are usually really better than ordinary ones. Maybe you could get on to do you a telephone appointment, if they are far away from you. MEL XXXXxxx


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> Do all lesions in the throat need to be gone before I can put him back in the loft? There all getting treated for it and have already been exposed. hes going stir crazy, i feel bad.


You've been treating for about 10 days now, right? Are you still treating that original one? If I remember right, he had it pretty bad.
I would wait until he has been treated for at least 14 days AND* as long as his throat has cleared of canker "crusts"* AND continue to treat the others for the recommended amount of time.
If he had it really bad, he will have some scarring where the crusts were, and it will take a while for that to get back to normal. Sooooo, as long as his throat is clear of yellow crusts, eating and drinking normally by himself, I would put him back once he's been treated for 14 days. - IF it was JUST him, and the others were NOT being treated, I would say hold off longer. But that's not your case.
Forgot to add - once everyone is done being treated, I would give probiotics.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> treatment is supposed to last 5-7 days. My bird has not gotten any better in 2 weeks. Does it take longer than this for the throat to clear normally?


OK, I just responded to your other thread for canker, then saw this one - that he's not any better!
So to retract what I said about putting him back with the other birds - NO, not if he's still infected and not showing improvement!
What are you treating with? Metronidazole works rather quickly. I use 250 mg tablets. Bird gets 1/4 tablet,(62.5 mg) once a day - popped right down the throat. The yellow crusts start breaking up and falling out at about day 2 and 3.
I had 1 bird that was really bad, and by day 4 all the crusts had fallen out.
Something is wrong with what you are using OR he's not swallowing it.


----------



## melwells (Jun 23, 2010)

I think this is a really helpful post and I agree. Thank you for putting it up. MEL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm closing this thread, as we now have another with the same name  which seems to be a continuation, so pls post any further updates on there. Thanks


----------

